# Need advice please!



## Wondering (Nov 2, 2007)

I was recently told by my Dr. of one year that all my blood work was wonderful except the thyroid and I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. All she told me was that my TS? was 6.0? Also, that I needed to begin Levoxyl.
I have so many questions. I don't understand and I don't know if I should begin the medication (keep putting it off) until I see an Endrio Dr. 
If anyone really get this thing which I surely don't get would you advise me to just begin the med or wait the eight weeks until I can see a specialist??
My Dr. told me not to see an Endrio. I must say that this whole thing is crazy frustrating. Every single piece of info. I get is contradictory. I have three symptoms: cold always, sore, and love to sleep. That is all. People said to have this hashis I would be gaining weight not losing it.... and I have just recently lost twenty five pounds. I am now a normal weight! My Dr. said I would not gain weight or have any side effects on these meds but everysingle other person I know said I WILL gain weight plus experience other awful stuff? So, do I just trust the diagnosis of my Doc or do I see a specialist that is my question? How do I know this is the correct diagnosis???
Is it always all this VAGUE?? Thanks for any help!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, you are listening to too many people.

The meds. might affect some people, however the majority of us have no problems. Some will gain weight others lose weight, there is no set rules in thyroid. I never gained weight from levoxyl or never had any other issue from taking it. What issues I do have is from my disease, not the meds.

A Hashi diagnose can not be made by TSH alone, hypothyroid yes. 
I would wait to see the endo. and if you do, don't take the meds because the endo probably will want to redo test and maybe do more test and the medication will interfere with your actual, true levels for an accurate diagnose. TSH 6 is not quite a treatment diagnose per AACE - American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists 2006 amended guidelines, the US Government 2004 Guidelines, UK 2006 Guidelines, American Thyroid Association and The Endocrine Society - Albert Einstein College of Medicine, New York. September 23, 2004.

Make sure the endo. treats many thyroid patients per year. Most deal with diabetics, putting thyroid way down their list of expertise.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Wondering (Nov 2, 2007)

Thankyou so much for answering this! I feel exhausted, frustrated and way confused still trying to figure this all out and the ONLY help I seem to be able to find is from a couple of people on these message boards!! I am VERY grateful!!   I am finding nurses in offices don't really want to talk to non patients, Doctors are booked months in advance, and everyone IS saying different things so I want to cut down on who I listen to but how do I know who is RIGHT?? :0) You seem to atleast make sense to me!! : 0) So, thanks again!


----------

